# Clomid



## Lister75 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello can someone tell me are you ment to take the two clomid at the same time or space them out?


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

Both at the same time of day was what I was told and did .  It worked first time but I miscarried again.
TCCx


----------



## Lister75 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thank you Tincancat for your response. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. But i'm so glad you have be blessed with twins.


----------

